# 8"



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARMS*

ZENESIS 302 AS REMOTE START ALARM - eBay (item 150534062171 end time Dec-15-10 01:52:14 PST)
ZENESIS 101 AS REMOTE START ALARM - eBay (item 150534064265 end time Dec-15-10 02:02:27 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*REMOTE START ALARMS*

ZENESIS 302 AS REMOTE START ALARM - eBay (item 150534616561 end time Dec-16-10 08:47:12 PST)
ZENESIS 101 AS REMOTE START ALARM - eBay (item 150534616148 end time Dec-16-10 08:45:43 PST)


----------



## JrV

*Re: REMOTE START ALARMS*

Did ya need a whole new thread for this instead of bumping your older one that is only three threads lower and from a day ago?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*PIONEER AVHP 6800DVD*

PIONEER AVHP 6800DVD - eBay (item 150535465970 end time Dec-20-10 10:09:31 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*PHOENIX GOLD MS2125*

PHOENIX GOLD MS-2125!!!!!!!!!!!! - eBay (item 150537921131 end time Dec-25-10 17:08:16 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*MASSIVE AUDIO FRONT STAGE!!!*

MASSIVE AUDIO VX5 5.25" COAXIAL SPEAKERS - eBay (item 150539766315 end time Dec-28-10 04:18:06 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*NICE $80 AMP*

SSL 1200 WATT AMP - eBay (item 150541186455 end time Dec-31-10 08:26:18 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*MASSIVE AUDIO FRONT STAGE $30!!!*

MASSIVE AUDIO VX5 5.25" COAXIAL SPEAKERS - eBay (item 150541092179 end time Dec-31-10 03:07:21 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*TOP OF THE LINE ZENESIS 2-WAY REMOTE START $260!!*

ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER - eBay (item 150541090919 end time Dec-31-10 03:04:20 PST)


----------



## 240sxguy

*Re: MASSIVE AUDIO FRONT STAGE $30!!!*

Awesome, can you possibly post more links to your own **** on ebay?


----------



## hottcakes

*Re: MASSIVE AUDIO FRONT STAGE $30!!!*

only eight more posts need for the classifieds man.


----------



## DAT

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

great, but never heard of that brand.....


----------



## sotelomichael

*Re: TOP OF THE LINE ZENESIS 2-WAY REMOTE START $260!!*

New truck + new build = new alarm

Never tried a zenesis alarm before... How does this compare to the mainstream viper 5900 (or the like)?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*



DAT said:


> great, but never heard of that brand.....


SSL really!! SOUND STORM really!! never heard of it... really


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: MASSIVE AUDIO FRONT STAGE $30!!!*



hottcakes said:


> only eight more posts need for the classifieds man.


6 more now!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: TOP OF THE LINE ZENESIS 2-WAY REMOTE START $260!!*



sotelomichael said:


> New truck + new build = new alarm
> 
> Never tried a zenesis alarm before... How does this compare to the mainstream viper 5900 (or the like)?


same as 5900 but the 502 has paging and disarm from the z-pad... so you can tap on the windshield mounted z-pad to page the remote or you can enter a code to arm and disarm with out the remote now how cool is that!!!!!


----------



## Thumper88

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

SoundStorm SSL EV2.1200 Evolution 2-Channel Car Power Amplifier/Amp

Apparently they've now abbreviated they're name.


----------



## Thumper88

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

Just a side note, it looks like from your other posts that this is your auction.
$95 shipped from you or $85 shipped from sonic? I would probably buy from sonic, if for some reason I wanted a soundstorm amp.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*



Thumper88 said:


> Just a side note, it looks like from your other posts that this is your auction.
> $95 shipped from you or $85 shipped from sonic? I would probably buy from sonic, if for some reason I wanted a soundstorm amp.


but sonic is out of stock...


----------



## Thumper88

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

says limited stock...that means it is in stock.


----------



## Thumper88

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

After a little more browsing, Amazon has it for $78.99 shipped.
Amazon.com: SSL EV2.1200 EVOLUTION 1200W, 2 Channel MOSFET Amplifier with Remote Subwoofer Level Control: Electronics


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

I could be wrong, and frankly dont care but I am certain the op is simply looking for ways to get to 50 posts asap. There are several ebay links for his gear all over here! 

FYI, dont come in here and start stepping on toes (dont be a smart ass) of some of the VERY valued members here! (dat in case you cant figure it out! I am certain he has heard of soundstorm, he is probably just trying to forget it!)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*



rexroadj said:


> I could be wrong, and frankly dont care but I am certain the op is simply looking for ways to get to 50 posts asap. There are several ebay links for his gear all over here!
> 
> FYI, dont come in here and start stepping on toes (dont be a smart ass) of some of the VERY valued members here! (dat in case you cant figure it out! I am certain he has heard of soundstorm, he is probably just trying to forget it!)


am i doing some thing wrong here... because i have the feeling i am about to be banned


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*

? No your not doing anything "wrong" and you certainly would not get banned (for this)
You need 50 posts to sell things in the classifieds (unless you get the upgraded membership) and your going through the process of getting there. Most of us would prefer to see new members go about it a different way. Contribute something to the forum for 50 posts rather then just post a bunch of ebay ads (again not a bad thing, or "wrong" thing, it just makes some people wonder if they are only here to sell rather then learn/teach). Its a way to get to 50 so it is what it is! I do think you should use a little more tact when addressing veteran members like Dat. Throwing an attitude at him or the like will surely get you no where fast here. I was just trying to let you know that that does not go over well here. Overall, its a pretty good group of people here. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NICE $80 AMP*



rexroadj said:


> ? No your not doing anything "wrong" and you certainly would not get banned (for this)
> You need 50 posts to sell things in the classifieds (unless you get the upgraded membership) and your going through the process of getting there. Most of us would prefer to see new members go about it a different way. Contribute something to the forum for 50 posts rather then just post a bunch of ebay ads (again not a bad thing, or "wrong" thing, it just makes some people wonder if they are only here to sell rather then learn/teach). Its a way to get to 50 so it is what it is! I do think you should use a little more tact when addressing veteran members like Dat. Throwing an attitude at him or the like will surely get you no where fast here. I was just trying to let you know that that does not go over well here. Overall, its a pretty good group of people here. Welcome to the forum by the way!


ok not a problem i just thought he was being sarcastic by his comment since he is a veteran member... i plan to be helpful on the site also i have been in car audio since 1985 so i think i do have a little knowledge on the subject


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*$30*

MASSIVE AUDIO VX5 5.25" COAXIAL SPEAKERS - eBay (item 150543627798 end time Jan-05-11 14:37:40 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER*

ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER - eBay (item 150549068106 end time Jan-18-11 01:37:39 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*PIONEER DEH-2400F*

PIONEER DEH-2400F - eBay (item 150549070295 end time Jan-18-11 01:43:14 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*PIONEER DEH-2400F FACE*

eBay


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: PIONEER DEH-2400F FACE*



WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> eBay


SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: PIONEER DEH-2400F*

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER*



WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER - eBay (item 150549068106 end time Jan-18-11 01:37:39 PST)


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAT

*Re: ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER*

Nice Alarm.


----------



## AdamTaylor

*Re: ZENESIS REMOTE START ALARM PAGER*

cant wait to install mine


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*HIFONICS*

HIFONICS neon sign - eBay (item 150560269037 end time Feb-11-11 00:51:28 PST)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*T3 LOVE!!!*

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 150588996804 end time Apr-11-11 10:35:22 PDT))


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*12"*

T3 AUDIO T-200 12" SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 150590480942 end time Apr-14-11 10:32:56 PDT)


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 150590481901 end time Apr-14-11 10:35:43 PDT)


----------



## nineball

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 150590481901 end time Apr-14-11 10:35:43 PDT)


7 total feedback as a seller and one is negative and a name that makes me worry are good enough reasons to stay away.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

nineball said:


> 7 total feedback as a seller and one is negative and a name that makes me worry are good enough reasons to stay away.


did you even read the feedback reviews??? thats fine HATER... your the one that missed out


----------



## nineball

ya, i hate when people have the potential to rip me off. apparently everyone on ebay agreed with me.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

nineball said:


> ya, i hate when people have the potential to rip me off. apparently everyone on ebay agreed with me.


you do hate... no one asked for your comments in the first place but you felt the need to make them... and the screen name WOOFERNTWEETER please explain the hatred about that...


----------



## nineball

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> you do hate... no one asked for your comments in the first place but you felt the need to make them... and the screen name WOOFERNTWEETER please explain the hatred about that...


what are you, 13? who the **** uses the word "hater" anymore? unbunch your panties and stop thinking everything is about you. keep in mind you are posting links on a public site, so no one needs to ask for any comments. that's how it works. 

are you "badasscustoms"? is that why you are taking this to heart? either way you haven't contributed a single thing to this board. every thread you have created, with the exception of 2, were ebay ads and classifieds, and the other 2 were useless. if you can't take the criticism then don't advertise on a public forum.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

nineball said:


> what are you, 13? who the **** uses the word "hater" anymore? unbunch your panties and stop thinking everything is about you. keep in mind you are posting links on a public site, so no one needs to ask for any comments. that's how it works.
> 
> are you "badasscustoms"? is that why you are taking this to heart? either way you haven't contributed a single thing to this board. every thread you have created, with the exception of 2, were ebay ads and classifieds, and the other 2 were useless. if you can't take the criticism then don't advertise on a public forum.


no i am not 13 i am 44 and have been in the mobile electronics industry since 1985... i used the word "hater" because it seemed appropriate because of your actions... i contribute very little on this board because of people like you that don't appreciate it... i can take criticism i just feel in this situation it was unjust... and yes i am "badasscustoms" and that is why i took your unjust comments personal... if you have nothing nice to say sir say nothing at all... good day


----------



## nineball

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> i contribute very little on this board because of people like you that don't appreciate it... i can take criticism i just feel in this situation it was unjust...


please show me anything you have contributed to this forum. anyone can look at your posts and see you are here for nothing more than to sell items, not be a contributing member to this community. you spammed your way to 50 posts with ebay ads of your own then started using the classifieds. 

and wtf does that first sentence mean? you contribute nothing because people don't appreciate it? kinda putting the horse before the cart aren't ya?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

nineball said:


> please show me anything you have contributed to this forum. anyone can look at your posts and see you are here for nothing more than to sell items, not be a contributing member to this community. you spammed your way to 50 posts with ebay ads of your own then started using the classifieds.
> 
> and wtf does that first sentence mean? you contribute nothing because people don't appreciate it? kinda putting the horse before the cart aren't ya?


first of all i have sold 3 items on this board most of my items are sold locally or on ebay... i have contributed information to this site and also been a member since 2007 but you would not know that because i used a different screen name until 2010... what i wanna know is why are you so concerned about what i am doing on here... if you are gonna buy then please hurry up and buy if not stay out of my lane and let me do what i do... all this drama over some T3 8's damn!!!!!!!


----------



## GLN305

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> first of all i have sold 3 items on this board most of my items are sold locally or on ebay... i have contributed information to this site and also been a member since 2007 but you would not know that because i used a different screen name until 2010... what i wanna know is why are you so concerned about what i am doing on here... if you are gonna buy then please hurry up and buy if not stay out of my lane and let me do what i do... all this drama over some T3 8's damn!!!!!!!


takes two to cause drama, you stop he has to stop.


----------



## nineball

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> first of all i have sold 3 items on this board most of my items are sold locally or on ebay... i have contributed information to this site and also been a member since 2007 but you would not know that because i used a different screen name until 2010... what i wanna know is why are you so concerned about what i am doing on here


Hehe sure, that is an almost believable lie. Everyone makes new accounts to spam eBay adds. It happens daily. 

I care what you are doing here because I frequent this board for information i need and help others when I can. You are here to do nothing more than make sales, and that isn't what this community is about.


----------



## ChrisB

I thought the name wooferntweeter looked familiar. He's one of the Ultra guys who came out of the woodwork to say the LV10 sounded awesome even though it received a not so favorable Klippel measurement. When it comes to pushing Ultra products, he's contributed a LOT to this forum!

Now back to the eBay thing... I won't even consider purchasing something from an eBay member with less than 98% positive feedback.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

ChrisB said:


> I thought the name wooferntweeter looked familiar. He's one of the Ultra guys who came out of the woodwork to say the LV10 sounded awesome even though it received a not so favorable Klippel measurement. When it comes to pushing Ultra products, he's contributed a LOT to this forum!
> 
> Now back to the eBay thing... I won't even consider purchasing something from an eBay member with less than 98% positive feedback.


sounds like "ULTRA" is a bad word around here... and thanks to all the drama on here i have gotten a few more pm's for some more sales!!! thank you mr. nineball...plus that ebay rating is steadily climbing 10 out of 11 positives... and one more thing just because it doesn't look good on paper doesn't mean it doesn't sound good!!!!


----------



## ChrisB

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> and one more thing just because it doesn't look good on paper doesn't mean it doesn't sound good!!!!


So true. In fact, it doesn't take much to achieve somewhat decent sound in the mobile environment. Going further, the subwoofer is the LEAST important part of the musical reproduction experience. With that said, I see no reason to downgrade any time soon.


----------



## schmiddr2

Why don't you upgrade to be a vendor? Maybe then you could sell more than 3 items to diyma members.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

schmiddr2 said:


> Why don't you upgrade to be a vendor? Maybe then you could sell more than 3 items to diyma members.


i had considered that but the members on here are so cliquish and all the bs i have put up with i think i would be better off just supplying the vendors i have on here all ready and staying in the shadows


----------



## schmiddr2

I don't think that is accurate at all. First of all, subs are not the most important part of the system for a lot of members here. Second, I see people using a wide range of equipment here; name another site that accepts home drivers as normal equipment for a car. Third, the reason people use the equipment they do is because it tested well or has great reviews. Nothing more or less than that.

Send some of your favorite stuff to get tested on the klippel. Or start competing in SQ comps. If they do well they will sell for the right price.

Sounds like you got a good biz going anyway, so whatever.

-Hater


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

schmiddr2 said:


> I don't think that is accurate at all. First of all, subs are not the most important part of the system for a lot of members here. Second, I see people using a wide range of equipment here; name another site that accepts home drivers as normal equipment for a car. Third, the reason people use the equipment they do is because it tested well or has great reviews. Nothing more or less than that.
> 
> Send some of your favorite stuff to get tested on the klippel. Or start competing in SQ comps. If they do well they will sell for the right price.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good biz going anyway, so whatever.
> 
> -Hater


when i said cliquish i meant the members on here tend to purchase from other members that they know... i am a outsider so i don't get as much action so i use other vendors on here to move my products for me... the test thing was done with the "ULTRA" sub and that was a big fiasco...i compete and also build competition vehicles that do very well in the lanes but that has nothing to do with selling $40 woofers on here it's all good


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*T3 LOVE!!!*

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER | eBay


----------



## nfrazier

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

Looks like a Rockford Fosgate ripoff box it comes in, haha. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

nbgn


----------



## Ultimateherts

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

Look at the horrible feedback score too!!! 92.3% gotta love it.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*



nfrazier said:


> Looks like a Rockford Fosgate ripoff box it comes in, haha. Good luck with the sale.


what are you saying??? i didnt't make the boxes


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*



Ultimateherts said:


> Look at the horrible feedback score too!!! 92.3% gotta love it.


always negative on here

look i had one bad transaction on a cd player that i sold for $1 i offered the customer a refund and to pay for the return shipping and he did not respond i have only had 10 other transactions that were excellent so if you only have negative comments why don't you keep them to yourself


----------



## nfrazier

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

Not saying u made th box, just laughing at the company who did.


----------



## Ultimateherts

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*



WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> always negative on here
> 
> look i had one bad transaction on a cd player that i sold for $1 i offered the customer a refund and to pay for the return shipping and he did not respond i have only had 10 other transactions that were excellent so if you only have negative comments why don't you keep them to yourself


Sorry I had no idea it was your auction.


----------



## DAT

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

what was reserve ?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*



DAT said:


> what was reserve ?


$400


----------



## ghettocowboy

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

nice, good luck


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: T3 LOVE!!!*

What a ******* for giving you negative fb on a $1 purchase. wtf was that person thinking. world is full of idiots.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*NO RESERVE!!!!*

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER | eBay


----------



## Shinju

*Re: NO RESERVE!!!!*

Not a bad looking lil driver.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NO RESERVE!!!!*



Shinju said:


> Not a bad looking lil driver.


and they do bang... just did a 06 VW GTI with 2 of these on a old school SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 500 stereo and they get down in 2 cubes ported at 32HZ!!!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NO RESERVE!!!!*

30 mins left bid up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*COOL DEAL!!!!!!!!!!*

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER | eBay


----------



## Shinju

*Re: NO RESERVE!!!!*

Are these yours? how many do you have?


----------



## nismos14

*Re: COOL DEAL!!!!!!!!!!*

you already posted these pos's.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: COOL DEAL!!!!!!!!!!*

will i still have 7 to go!!!!!!


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*8's FOR THE LOW!!!*

T3 AUDIO T-200 8" SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 150629335956 end time Jul-08-11 16:51:09 PDT)


----------



## nineball

*Re: 8's FOR THE LOW!!!*

stop spamming the forum. there is no need for 3 threads of the same thing.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*DUAL 7" FLIP OUT DVD $165*

DUAL XDVD700 Multimedia Receiver | eBay


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*ALPINE REAR VIEW CAM $85*

ALPINE HCE-C115 | eBay


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*8" SUBS FOR A BUCK!!!!!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150630211510


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: DUAL 7" FLIP OUT DVD $165*

bump


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*12" SUB $25*

Renegade GTW 1200 | eBay

I GOT 84 SO GET AT ME FOR QUANTITY DEALS!!!


----------



## brownmoses

*Re: 8" SUBS FOR A BUCK!!!!!!!!*

stop spamming us. how many different ways do you need to list the same crappy thing?


----------



## azngotskills

*Re: 8" SUBS FOR A BUCK!!!!!!!!*



brownmoses said:


> stop spamming us. how many different ways do you need to list the same crappy thing?


LOL....agreed


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: 8" SUBS FOR A BUCK!!!!!!!!*

Yes. This is enough. Do not offer your products here any more. You are obviously a vendor and you are spamming the board. You joined here to sell stuff, but this is not free advertising space. You can upgrade your account to vendor status and sell, but list anything else before you do that and you will be banned.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

*Re: NO RESERVE!!!!*



Shinju said:


> Are these yours? how many do you have?


i have 6 left message me for the low low


----------

